
DNA Data from California Newborn Blood Samples Stored, Sold to 3rd Parties - gojomo
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2015/11/09/dna-data-from-california-newborn-blood-samples-stored-sold-to-3rd-parties/
======
gojomo
"Turns out a non-descript office building in Richmond contains the DNA of
every person born in California since 1983."

"But the California Department of Public Health (CDPH) is not the only agency
using the blood spots. Law enforcement can request them. Private companies can
buy them to do research – without your consent."

